# Problème format signature dans Mail



## cincinnatus (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je débarque sur ce forum qui est vraiment très bien !
Normalement ma question n'a pas encore été posé sauf si j'ai mal utilisé la fonction recherche 

J'utilise depuis longtemps Apple Mail (Mac OS X 10.6.8 et Mail version 4.5) pour mes courriels. 
Mais j'ai un problème avec les signatures. 

Avant j'avais copié ma signature depuis gmail et chaque ligne de ma signature avait un format différent c'était hideux... donc j'ai décidé de retaper mes signatures....
Miracle ca fonctionne toute la signature est au même formation...
mais j'ai un autre problème maintenant, la signature est certe dans un format unique mais qui n'est pas celui du texte et elle apparaît démesurément grande par rapport au texte comme ceci :


texte du message .......
---
luciusquinctiuscincinnatus
luciusquinctiuscincinnatusMAIL
TEL

ce qui est un peu dérangeant et ne fait pas pro du tout... 

J'ai essayé de modifier la taille de la signature (en ouvrant la fenetre police quand je suis dans préférences>signatures), rien n'y fait... en cochant la case "toujours utiliser ma police de message par défaut" meme problème... je ne comprend pas pourquoi... 

est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce soucis ? 
parce que j'avoues qui sans solution je vais quitter Mail pour revenir directement sur Gmail ou passer sur Outlook qui semble mieux fini... 

merci par avance à ceux qui se pencheront sur mon cas. 

bonne journée

lucius quinctius cincinnatus

Avant de demander aux autres de se pencher sur ton cas, tu aurais mienx fait de te pencher, toi, sur cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure juste sous le bouton que tu as utilisé pour créer ce topic, ça m'aurait évité d'avoir à le déplacer !


----------

